

IE 10 on Windows 7: What’s the Deal? - stevewillensky
http://www.pingzine.com/ie-10-on-windows-7-whats-the-deal-22646/

======
tawgx
IE10 to me is like Bing, it almost doesn't matter what they do with it, the
train has left the station. And as a web developer' even though they're
catching up, don't get me started about it...

